# Baroque Music



## hifizar (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the things I love about the Baroque period of art is that it's the first major period where the focal point of the work is not necessarily in the center of the piece. In Renaissance times and times prior, the center of the work of art was also what was most important. 
I'm trying to find some pages regarding baroque music but only few of them like The Baroque Style includes what interests me so Please share with me your favorite pages


----------

